# My name is Wayne Bruce and I'm a gay spammer!



## tltd (Jan 10, 2008)

My name is Wayne Bruce and I am gay!


----------



## seesul (Jan 11, 2008)

My name is Roman and I prefer girls, shall I go to doctor with this problem?


----------



## Freebird (Jan 11, 2008)

The spam police never sleeps!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 11, 2008)

All hail the man the myth the LEGEND flyboyJ spank you spank you very much,(god i love the ace ventura movies) 

hey spam bot you try that again, dont worry about the mods or admins, they ban you.......i shoot


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2008)

Ha, the title still made me laugh.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 11, 2008)

Gotcha ! They don't seem to last long, do they ? Thanks, Joe !

Charles


----------



## timshatz (Jan 11, 2008)

seesul said:


> My name is Roman and I prefer girls, shall I go to doctor with this problem?



Good comeback.


----------



## seesul (Jan 11, 2008)

timshatz said:


> Good comeback.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2008)

seesul said:


> My name is Roman and I prefer girls, shall I go to doctor with this problem?




Romku to je opravdu smesne.  To mi se libi.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2008)

tltd said:


> My name is Wayne Bruce and I am gay!



If I were you I would join another forum.


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Marcel (Jan 11, 2008)

He means he is gay and spams or does he just spam gays?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Marcel said:


> He means he is gay and spams or does he just spam gays?



BOTH!


----------



## seesul (Jan 11, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Romku to je opravdu smesne.  To mi se libi.



thank you Wurger!


----------



## machine shop tom (Jan 11, 2008)

If he is Wayne Bruce, then is Batman really Manbat??

And gay?

tom


----------



## david johnson (Jan 12, 2008)

machine shop tom said:


> If he is Wayne Bruce, then is Batman really Manbat??
> 
> And gay?
> 
> tom



hmmmm...maybe manbat would be yag rather than gay.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 12, 2008)

His pic for the Members Thread?


----------



## Haztoys (Jan 13, 2008)

Flyboy flamed him in four minutes ...Is that a new record..8) ...You need to start putting the numbers up ...Joe


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2008)

. But the background should be much more pink rather.


----------



## seesul (Jan 13, 2008)

Njaco said:


> His pic for the Members Thread?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 13, 2008)

he didn' t last long...........


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 19, 2008)

So Joe, as of this one what's your score?


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 19, 2008)

Damn away for just a few weeks and some one comes here with sexual fantansy for a tin of spam. And Joe gives them the Right Royal Order OF PISS OFF


----------

